# What would an INFJ with high Ti look like? INTJ-ish?



## Napoleon (May 13, 2012)

I'm fairly certain I'm and INFJ, but sometimes I can come across way too logical and cold. I really identify with INTJ a lot, but I really do abhor confrontation and strive for harmony if it's about to break out in front of me. I've jumped in the middle of some pretty nasty fights between friends just to peel them off of each other and sat and talked it through (although rather forcefully at times). But at the same time, I feel like I prefer logic over a feeling preference. I really enjoy complex ideas and toying with them, but it always stays pretty broad. I like the idea of physics, astronomy, biology, chemistry and how it all interrelates, but when it comes down to number crunching, just the thought of a long formula makes my head hurt. A lot of times, I will look at a situation and pick the most logical choice for the group, not necessarily what the group wants. So I guess my main question is, what would an INFJ with a high Ti look (or act) like? Lots of "deadpanning" I know, but could one really come off as an INTJ? I read somewhere that it _might_ be possible to prefer a Dom and Tertiary function (two introverted functions?) over the main Aux given for that type. I don't know about this, maybe? Idk if this makes sense to anyone, I'm just trying to get an explanation so I can settle the situation. I WANT TO WHAT I AM!!! haha...


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

I'm an infj with developed Ti so I get mistaken for an intp online quite a bit (I'm much more vibrant offline). Never intj, though I know some intjs who are very similar to me, their te/fi gives off a very different vibe.

Oh and you should maybe look into socionics. It has a theory that there are two subtypes for each type so eg. An infj who uses ni more and an infj who uses fe more


----------

